# Trane xe90 flue move



## homerepairguy (May 7, 2007)

I want to move my flue over, so that I can get more head room in my basement.  I've looked at various web sites for information on how many bends I can make with the trane xe90, but can't find any.  I see how long the pipe can be and the pipes dimension.  Can someone point the way or do they know the answer?   Does it even matter?

Overall, the pipe will only lengthen by 3 feet.  The total distance will be around 36 feet for the pipe with four/five 90 degree bends.  At one point the pipe will go down then back up.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2007)

Welcome Home repair Guy:
I'm not that familiar with the Trane line but if it has a plastic vent pipe it is called a condensing furnace. The vent on a condensing furnace must be installed on a perfect pitch to prevent accumilation in the line which will stop it up. We usually count each 90* angle as adding 10' to the line so 4 or 5 of them will put you out in the cold.
Perhaps you could make a sketch of the installation and some pictures. Someone on here may see another way it can be handled. We sure want to help but we don't want you to get into a Carbon Monoxide situation.


----------



## homerepairguy (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Glennjanie!  Would you happen to know where I could find an installation manual, so I don't run into anymore problems like this?

HomeRepairGuy


----------



## mudmixer (May 9, 2007)

Down and then back up is not good. You can end up restricting the flue discharge. This is not good for anyone.


----------



## glennjanie (May 10, 2007)

Yes, you can get one at the near-by United Refrigeration supply store. Their headquarters is in Philladelphia and they are pretty strong in your area. If you can't find them there, any heat and air conditioning company should be able to take care of you. I think one brand of the plastic flue pipe is Hart & Cooley and there are several others. I'm just speaking from personal experience.
Glenn


----------

